# Не создаются разделы на диске :( NEED HELP!!!!

## SergiyK

Начнем сначала. 

А сначала мне притарабанили два FireWare винта (WesternDigital) на 250Гб. Я подключаю сначала один (в ядре включил поддержку IEEE1394, или как оно там, SCSI) - СУПЕР!! Все работает! Я сделал на нем один раздел ext3fs и начал делать на него backup'ы. Позже захотел подключить еще один винт, система его увидела, создал раздел, начинаю монтировать, а оно мне говорит - /dev/sda1 - not found (что-то ли такое, я уже не помню). Капец! Делаю снова cfdisk /dev/sda, и мне выдает такое: 

```
Unknown partition table type 

Do you wish to start with а zero table [y/N] ? 
```

Я нажал y, создал раздел - и все заново, только при этом вместо 250Гб показывает 10! Я подключилв к винде (XP SP2), но там тоже видно только 10Гб, при этом свободного места нет - только один раздел на 10Гб. 

Я плюнул и отдал его в сервисный центр. Там сказали что винт рабочий, у меня кривые руки, форматнули его и отдали мне. Я проверил его в винде - все нормально, 250Гб, начал подключать его к линуху. Втыкнул, подмонтировал, разбил, все работает! Ну, думаю, может точно где-то руки искривились, с кем не бывает? Для теста покопировал на него файлы/директории (от 0,5 Мб до 18 Гб) , все супер. Оставил его, потом где-то через две-три недели решил все-таки делать на него бекап. Начинаю копировать - оно мне выдает: 

```
read only file system 
```

Я его перемонтировал на всякий случай с rw, и здесь оно мне говорит что раздела /dev/sda1 нет!!!! 

Я снова запускаю cfdisk /dev/sda и снова получаю 

```
Unknown partition table type 

Do you wish to start with а zero table [y/N] ? 
```

И все повторяется!!!!! Разделы создаются, типа записываются (и cfdisk, и fdisk, перепробовал все), но в действительности нет!!! 

При этом всем первый диск работает нормально, я их менял местами на карточке, кабеля менял - ничего не помогает. 

Подскажите, чем можно такое вылечить, или отнести его в сервисный центр и обменять? 

Но хочется попробовать самому, тем более он на гарантии  :Smile: 

Заранее благодарный за ответ.

----------

## b-s-a

Может попробовать его сначала в Windows помучить? И если будет та же ерунда, то в гарантию и пусть на при вас показывают, как они востанавливают. Если под ней все будет в порядке, то тогда надо искать проблему в Linux.

А что за винты (модель), и какой у них реальный интерфейс (IDE, SATA)?

----------

## SergiyK

 *b-s-a wrote:*   

> Может попробовать его сначала в Windows помучить? И если будет та же ерунда, то в гарантию и пусть на при вас показывают, как они востанавливают. Если под ней все будет в порядке, то тогда надо искать проблему в Linux.
> 
> 

 

А разве под линухом нельзя ничего сделать???? Должны же быть какие-то программы, решения!

 *b-s-a wrote:*   

> А что за винты (модель), и какой у них реальный интерфейс (IDE, SATA)?

 

А хрен его знает что за модель! На коробке нифига не написано, а в коробке только quick install guide. Короче, 

Western Digital EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE (Special Edition, 250 GIGABYTES) FireWare/USB 2.0 Combo, 7200 RPM, 8Mb Cache. На сайте WD НИЧЕГО не нашел про такой винт. 

Но самое интересное, что могут меня послать "по гарантии" с моим линухом, потому как в поддерживаемых ОС - только Windows & Mac  :Sad: 

----------

## b-s-a

 *SergiyK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Но самое интересное, что могут меня послать "по гарантии" с моим линухом, потому как в поддерживаемых ОС - только Windows & Mac 

 

Вот и я про тоже. Если под виндой все повторится, то можно и претензии предъявлять. Думаю, что глючит винт или контроллер. Кстати, из коробки диск достать можно?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *b-s-a wrote:*   

>  *SergiyK wrote:*   
> 
> Но самое интересное, что могут меня послать "по гарантии" с моим линухом, потому как в поддерживаемых ОС - только Windows & Mac  
> 
> Вот и я про тоже. Если под виндой все повторится, то можно и претензии предъявлять. Думаю, что глючит винт или контроллер. Кстати, из коробки диск достать можно?

 

В свойствах системы в виндах обычно высвечивается какой диск подключен: типа ST3250823A.

Не этот ли: ST3250601CB-RK ?

----------

## SergiyK

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В свойствах системы в виндах обычно высвечивается какой диск подключен: типа ST3250823A.
> 
> Не этот ли: ST3250601CB-RK ?

 

Нет. У меня Western Digital. Прогнал его badblocks 

```
 badblocks -svw -o /root/bb_out.txt /dev/sda
```

, файл bb_out.txt - 24144030K, то есть bad`ы есть. А как можно их исправить, если нет разделов на винте? Я так понимаю, что fsck.ext3 не пойдет?

 *b-s-a wrote:*   

> Если под виндой все повторится, то можно и претензии предъявлять. Думаю, что глючит винт или контроллер. Кстати, из коробки диск достать можно?

 

Так проверял уже под виндой (первый раз), тоже глюки, но в сервисном центре сказали что все нормально. Или они что-то мутят? Из коробки его достать можно, но не хочу, потому что гарантия....

----------

## viy

Отформатируй на низком уровне с проверкой родными тулами для WD.

----------

## SergiyK

 *viy wrote:*   

> Отформатируй на низком уровне с проверкой родными тулами для WD.

 

Можно, но родные тулы только под винду, а хочется сделать что-то под линухом. Тем более винды у меня нет, надо к комуто просится. И вообще интересует вопрос: можно ли такое решить средствами линукса? Или только мастдай?

----------

## viy

Если производитель харда сделает набор утил для Линуха (ну или умелец какой-нить), то можно будет и из под линуха.

Тут можно скачать образ загрузочного диска с большим набором всякого барахла для вытаскивания компа из небытия.

----------

## SergiyK

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Тут можно скачать образ загрузочного диска с большим набором всякого барахла для вытаскивания компа из небытия.

 

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /hiren.thanki/bootcd.html on this server.
```

 Наверное, лучшим выходом будет отдать его в сервисный центр и крутить их, чтобы меняли его на новый..

----------

## ba

Саму проблему я не совсем понял, но имхо глюки в линуксе при работе с firewire и usb хардами имеются точно, причем в разных версиях ядер разные. Про то что оно говорит, что девайса нету - попробуй воткнуть-выткнуть(выключив диск когда выткнул) диск, иногда помогает, иначе выгрузить и вгрузить обратно sbp2 или ребут.

Еще существует скриптик для пересканирования scsi, под 2.4 ядром без него у меня диск вообще не появляется.

Ну и неплохо бы читать что пишется в dmesg при подключении дисков, оно хотя бы скажет продектило оно диск или нет...

----------

